# Belfast Gingerale company



## katie44 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

 Im not bottle collector Im on a hunt after looking into my family history. My mother has told me my great great grandfather started a gingerale company that eventually failed due to the bottles he was using being round at the bottom as far as we know the company was called "belfast gingerale" Has anyone come across any of these bottles or know any information?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 24, 2016)

There are claims that ginger ale, along with its round-bottom bottle, was invented in Belfast (Ireland).  Many of these drinks were imported in the 1880s, and some were produced here in the USA.  "Belfast Gingerale" is too generic to ascribe to a maker, I think.

Ginger ale bottlers did not fail because of the round-bottom bottle (intended to keep the cork wet to preserve the carbonation).  Tastes change, new drinks and new stoppers came on the market in the late 1900s.  Ginger ale has never gone away, though it is no longer a market leading soft drink.



​


----------



## katie44 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks Harry, Im just going by the little information that I have threw family. The company was in Chambly Quebec Canada. The bottles said "belfast ginger ale" That's why we thought the company was called by that name. I don't have any of the bottles anymore a great great aunt had a bunch that my mom remembers being in her basement as a child but she has since passed away years ago and we lost all information at that point along with the bottles. I just thought maybe someone has heard of said company? I'm still working on looking for information.


----------



## nostalgia (Dec 25, 2016)

Do you have your great great grandfather's last name?  Back then here in Quebec, most bottlers used their last name as company names.  And there were a few in Chambly.


----------

